# Something coming up!



## flyernut

I'm going to post this in the "S" threads as that's where I spend all my time...I'll be taking leave of this wonderful place starting April 21, as I'll be having some major surgery so I can walk again. I'll be having my left hip replaced, and then 6 weeks later, the right one. I have a thing called "avascular necrosis", meaning bone death. The bones in my legs are dying, and it affects the hip joints mostly. It's been going on now for about 8 years, and it's gotten to the point where the pain is almost unbearable. My surgeon says I'm a "tough guy" as my pain thresh-hold seems to be quite high. He says that as the femur has been ground down into the pelvic area, making me 1 1/2 inches short on the left side, which is causing a problem with a herniated disc.And so, life goes on..I won't be able to saddle up to my desk top for a few days, so rest assured, all my poor advice concerning AF locos will continue after I recupe for a while.If anyone would like my personal email, drop me a PM and I'll be happy to send it along.I'll be here lurking around until then... Loren


----------



## Big Ed

I hope all goes well and your back to new when it is all over.

Don't you have a laptop to view while your down?


----------



## Aflyer

Flyernut,

I have enjoyed our posting back and forth, and appreciate all the good information you provide.

Hope your recovery is fast and easy, I have another friend who had both hips done but almost a year apart. He is doing fine and much more comfortable after the replacements.

Looking forward to your quick return to the Forum,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut

big ed said:


> I hope all goes well and your back to new when it is all over.
> 
> Don't you have a laptop to view while your down?


No lap-top, and now no money to buy one. The wife got laid off Tuesday after 31 years at the same company.


----------



## Big Ed

flyernut said:


> No lap-top, and now no money to buy one. The wife got laid off Tuesday after 31 years at the same company.


If you ask me most companies suck now a days!
They are out for profit only, no thoughts about their workers it is all about money!
Corporate greed!
They will replace her with someone cheaper I bet, tell her to watch them she must have someone inside to let her know what is going on.

Any chance they might call her back you think?


----------



## dc57

Hi flyernut,

I wish you the best of luck with your surgery. We will keep you in our prayers.

Take care
Don


----------



## carinofranco

Hi, best of luck with your surgery and recovery. BTW, my doctor told me 6 years ago that I had necrosis in my knee and that it would eventually have to be replaced. so far, it is OK, but I fear that it will eventually have to go. Too bad...I wanted to go through life with everything I started out with.


----------



## Strummer

Aflyer said:


> Flyernut,
> 
> ....... and appreciate all the good information you provide.
> 
> Hope your recovery is fast and easy...
> 
> Looking forward to your quick return to the Forum,
> Aflyer


Me,too.

Mark in Oregon


----------



## kix662003

Best wishes, Flyernut. Hope and pray that everything goes better than expected and that you're pain free soon! Sorry to hear about the Mrs. losing her job. Better days ahead.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That sounds painful, my best wishes for a speedy recovery! It's a bummer about your wife getting laid off as well, it seems that bad news comes in bunches!


----------



## ontario mainline

hey nut, you take care of your self. that way maybe we can get hit, another show together.

Ron


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That sounds painful, my best wishes for a speedy recovery! It's a bummer about your wife getting laid off as well, it seems that bad news comes in bunches!


I was laid off from the same company back in 2003, after 35 1/2 years of service. We put Mom in a assisted nursing home this past month, and our son flies out to CA next Friday for a job interview with Cysco Sysytems.


----------



## flyernut

ontario mainline said:


> hey nut, you take care of your self. that way maybe we can get hit, another show together.
> 
> Ron


Thanks for remembering me Ron. I probably have hit on 1-2 shows since we last went. It's just too darn painful to walk. By the way, did I ever tell you my in-laws live on Mill Street in Sodus?


----------



## flyernut

big ed said:


> If you ask me most companies suck now a days!
> They are out for profit only, no thoughts about their workers it is all about money!
> Corporate greed!
> They will replace her with someone cheaper I bet, tell her to watch them she must have someone inside to let her know what is going on.
> 
> Any chance they might call her back you think?


They kept the people with less time, and cheaper wages.She was offered a job with another company inside the the one she was laid off from but with a $200 dollar a week pay cut. Can't live on that...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Hopefully, she'll find a better job with an employer that shows more loyalty.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

It has been a great pleasure to learn so much from the "master" and I mean that sincerely. You are a great source for Flyer info. Best of luck with the surgeries. I also had both my hips replaced, almost 15 years ago, however not for that same reason. They are still going strong. Just have terrible arthritis that's affecting all my joints. The knees or R shoulder are next but I keep putting both off until it becomes unbearable.

We'll miss you here for the time being. But with the knowledge you've shared we can get by until you return. Stay safe my friend.


----------



## tjcruiser

Flyernut,

Best of luck with the surgery / recovery. I know several people who have had their hips replaced, and they all have a new lease on life. Hope you do, too!

TJ


----------



## flyernut

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> It has been a great pleasure to learn so much from the "master" and I mean that sincerely. You are a great source for Flyer info. Best of luck with the surgeries. I also had both my hips replaced, almost 15 years ago, however not for that same reason. They are still going strong. Just have terrible arthritis that's affecting all my joints. The knees or R shoulder are next but I keep putting both off until it becomes unbearable.
> 
> We'll miss you here for the time being. But with the knowledge you've shared we can get by until you return. Stay safe my friend.


You're too kind my friend.


----------



## flyernut

Thanks all!!...Loren


----------



## kix662003

Are you on the mend now, flyernut? Haven't seen a post for a couple weeks, and I was wondering if you had your surgery. Drop a line when you can. Hope and pray all is going as well as possible.


----------



## Aflyer

Loren,
I echo Kix comments and questions.

I hope the surgery went well and you are on the road or should I say on track with your recovery.

Looking forward to seeing your return on this forum.

George


----------



## flyernut

Well, I'm on the way to recovery. I can't type for very long as my chair cuts off my circulation, and the leg swells up pretty good. Here's a picture I promised my wife I wouldn't post.,lol. I'm lurking, bet on it!! Thanks all!!


----------



## tjcruiser

Yowchhh! Looks like you had a run-in with Freddy Krueger!

Best wishes for a speedy recovery!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

WOW! Now, that's an *INCISION*!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Looks just like mine -- had both done in 1999 and have 18" scars on both thighs with more staples holding it together than you can count. They aren't pretty but the improvement is well worth it. You'll be up and around in no time. Glad everything went well.


----------



## Aflyer

Loren,
Glad to hear from you, and glad you are on the mend. The picture tells the story, best wishes for a speedy recovery!!
George


----------



## kix662003

Great to know you're on the mend and here, even if you can't "talk" for long! Thanks for the update!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Maybe you need a tablet that you can stand and use.


----------



## flyernut

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Maybe you need a tablet that you can stand and use.


Probably. Another problem I'm facing is my right hand is falling asleep because of the pressure I'm putting on it from the walker.Man, is sure is great getting hold!!


----------



## kix662003

Hang in there. Life forces us to innovate as necessary. With two defects in my spine, I've always had to find other ways to do things, but looking back... I don't think that I ever missed out on anything that was really important. Health is like the Ocean waves; always moving, making splashes and swallows us up if we aren't paying close attention.

We're happy to have you here when you're up to it. You're in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I can imagine that such an operation will take some time to recover from! On the bright side, you're still around to recover, that's good!


----------



## ontario mainline

Loren, just get your wife to get you a wheelie chair, and push you outside to the back of the house. there you could enjoy our weather, and pop open a cold one. 

Ron


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

If you are like me, you won't be using that walker for long. Keep doing the exercises they give you and get stronger each day. Glad we have you back at the Forum. I was going crazy trying to handle the workload alone....LOL


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Not true -- plenty of other great folks offered help too.


----------



## flyernut

I've been outside, you can be sure !!!!!My hip keeps getting better and better, and I have been doing the PT for it. I have to get that leg in shape as come June 2, I'll be getting the right one done, and I need all my strength. I've been out on the deck, watching Mrs Nut use the push mower to get in close, and she also cleaned off the bottom deck because of some poo poo that was left by my lab,lol.Since I've been home (Weds) of last week, I've only used 4 vicidones, and 2 plain Tylenol. I like to meet pain head-on, and will not allow it to control me.


----------



## kix662003

As June 2nd approaches, I want you to know that we'll be keeping your second hip surgery in our thoughts and prayers, Loren. Wishing you an easy procedure, no pain, and hoping you wife is ready to take care of the patient again. God bless and keep us posted as you're able. You'll be missed while you're recovering.


----------



## flyernut

kix662003 said:


> As June 2nd approaches, I want you to know that we'll be keeping your second hip surgery in our thoughts and prayers, Loren. Wishing you an easy procedure, no pain, and hoping you wife is ready to take care of the patient again. God bless and keep us posted as you're able. You'll be missed while you're recovering.


Thank you so very much for remembering my next surgery. That's why I belong here, it's like family. I might not post very often,or be the sharpest knife in the drawer, but I love this place and all my buds here in S scale, and beyond!! Again, thank you, and here's praying for your health also... Sincerely, Loren.


----------



## tjcruiser

Tell the doc you want to be fixed as good as new, just like some of our train restoration projects here on the forum!

Best of luck / health!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

New wheels, you'll be outrunning us all!  Good luck on the upcoming surgery, we will await the good news.


----------



## sjm9911

One down and one to go, here's hoping for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## flyernut

Thank you all buddies!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Wow - time has flown by -- it's time for the second already. Now that you have experience, it will seem so much easier this time. Prayers with you buddy. Not that you'll need many -- I'm convinced you'll be back here in no time flat. Enjoy the "vacation" -- we'll be waiting here for you.


----------



## kix662003

Hey Loren. Hope all is going well in your recovery. If Mrs. Nut is checking the posts, I hope she will tell you that you're in our thoughts and prayers. Wishing you both the best!


----------



## imatt88

Loren,

Hang tough, buddy. I hope everything goes well for you. Keep in touch:smilie_daumenpos:

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut

I'm back but this is no picnic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The left hip was easy enough but the right one is turning out to be a bear!!!I'm in so much pain, can't have regular BM's yet because of the pain killers,treating everyone who loves me like crap,etc. I'm having a tough time mentally as this is not the person I usually am. I work at being a good guy, going out of my way to help people,always with a smile.Time will tell.. Thanks everyone..Loren


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That sounds like it's no fun. Hopefully, it'll settle down soon and you can get back to living. I have a friend that had both hips done, and he's as agile as he ever was, so there is hope.

Hang in there, better days are coming.


----------



## Big Ed

"can't have regular BM's yet"?? 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

big ed said:


> "can't have regular BM's yet"??


Perhaps TMI?


----------



## Big Ed

I put 1 & 1 together and suspect BM's = Bowel Movements, drugs will affect that. 
I guess in his state of mind he didn't want to answer me in a nasty way. 

I am not familiar all the initials everyone uses today instead of typing out the whole word. Can you see I don't text message much?

Sorry Flyernut, I still hope you feel better soon! :smokin:


----------



## kix662003

Glad you pulled through the surgery and anesthesia okay. I know what pain does to a disposition, and what it's like not to be able to poop. Sometimes the pain is too bad to sit up, either on a toilet or bed pan, and it's not much better when the drugs clog you up so you can't anyway. Tell the Doc with all this "payin" (pain) there shouldn't be any balance on your bill! Seriously, I hope you're feeling better soon, and I'll try praying harder.


----------



## flyernut

big ed said:


> I put 1 & 1 together and suspect BM's = Bowel Movements, drugs will affect that.
> I guess in his state of mind he didn't want to answer me in a nasty way.
> 
> I am not familiar all the initials everyone uses today instead of typing out the whole word. Can you see I don't text message much?
> 
> Sorry Flyernut, I still hope you feel better soon! :smokin:


I'll never answer anyone here nasty.. You're all my friends and I don't want to damage that..The most simple things we take for granted, such as using the toilet, or even just getting there!!


----------



## tjcruiser

'Nut,

Glad you're through the battle, though still getting over the hump. Each day will get easier, hopefully ... all pointed in the right direction.

Thanks for checking in ... we're rootin' for ya'!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Look at the bright side, you got out of the hospital, that's always an accomplishment after a major operation!


----------



## Aflyer

Flyernut,
Great news, glad to hear the second surgery is over. I can only imagine that the recovery and PT is a tough ordeal, but you are on the positive side of it.
Thanks for keeping us up to date and wishing you the best for rapid healing and pain relief.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Glad to hear everything is finally over....'cept the healing. That too will end in time and you will soon be back to your 'old' self. Hang in there buddy!!


----------



## flyernut

Thanks again, all, for the kind words of encouragement.


----------



## kix662003

Thinking about you, Flyernut. I'm feeling better recently and wondering if you're doing better as well? (At least with the pain and necessities.)


----------

